# Anrufe vom Zustelldienst



## Ralf80 (19 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

in den letzten zehn Tagen hatte ich zweimal Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer auf meinem Handy. Der Anrufer gab sich als Angestellter des "Zustelldienstes" aus, der angeblich Probleme bei der Zustellung eines Briefes habe, weil die Adresse nicht mehr zu lesen sei. Aus diesem Grunde bat er darum, meine Adresse zu erfahren. Klingt ja schon mal sehr merkwürdig, wer schreibt schon eine Handy-Nr. auf einen Brief...

Da ich mich nicht mit Namen gemeldet hatte, fragte ich erstmal auf welchen Namen oder Adresse der Brief adressiert sei. Diese Frage konnte mir der Anrufer nicht beantworten, da der Brief im Lager läge. Daraufhin schlug ich ihm vor, die noch lesbaren Anschriftsdaten herauszusuchen und sich noch einmal bei mir zu melden. Ende des Gespräches, es hat sich erstmal niemand gemeldet.

Heute der nächste Anruf von einer Frau vom "Zustelldienst", gleiches Spiel, ein Brief konnte nicht zugestellt werden, sie bräuchte meine Adresse. Auch dieser Anruferin lagen keine weiteren Adressdaten vor. Also fragte ich erstmal nach Namen und ihrer Firmenanschrift, worauf die Anruferin auflegte.  

Was soll ich davon halten? Wer steckt hinter solchen Anrufen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2008)

*AW: Anrufe vom Zustelldienst*



Ralf80 schrieb:


> Was soll ich davon halten? Wer steckt hinter solchen Anrufen?


Dafür  gibt es unendlich viele Möglichkeiten.  Im Fachjargon heißen solche Anrufe
 Cold Calls  bzw Telefon Spam.
Sinn und Zweck der Übung ist es,  möglichst viele  persönliche Daten zu bekommen, um sie zu "vermarkten"  

In Forum Antispam gibt es dafür ein  spezielles Unterforum, das sich mit diesen (illegalen)
 Anrufen befasst. 
2.3 Telefon Spam - Antispam e.V.


----------



## blowfish (20 November 2008)

*AW: Anrufe vom Zustelldienst*



Ralf80 schrieb:


> Was soll ich davon halten? Wer steckt hinter solchen Anrufen?



Ich denke mal, dass da jemand deine Anschrift braucht, um eine "dubiose" Rechnung für ein ungewollt abgeschlossenes ABO zuzustellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Anrufe vom Zustelldienst*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade genau den gleichen Anurf bekommen. Ich habe natürlich total falsch reagiert und meine Adresse und meinen Namen weitergegeben. Als ich meine komplette Adresse angegeben habe hat sie einfach aufgelegt. Frechheit einfach. Aber was bezwecken die denn damit? Die können doch nicht einfach eine Rechnung schicken oder?
gruß Marcus


----------



## Siggi-51 (10 August 2009)

*AW: Anrufe vom Zustelldienst*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die können doch nicht einfach eine Rechnung schicken oder?


Rechnungen kann jeder schicken, der Deine Adresse hat.
Die Altpapiertonne ist doch groß genug, oder?


----------

